# Gaggia Classic - replace the perfect crema filter?



## RS Designer (Dec 7, 2015)

I have owned my classic for about a year and have always used the supplied perfect crema filter (pressurised filter - lots of holes on the inside, a single hole on the bottom) with the black plastic two way pin in the the holder cup. Will I get a better shot if I replace it with a standard basket?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

without a doubt. ditch the pressurised basket pronto.

Although having said that, if you are using pre ground coffee you wont get the full benefit of using a un pressurised basket


----------



## RS Designer (Dec 7, 2015)

That's what I like, a nice straight forward answer!

Thanks


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Be prepared for a shed load of frustration if you think it will be just a matter of doing that and getting good shots though.

I really suggest you have a good trawl of these forums for guidance and then just ask away, for advice

Good luck!


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

RS Designer said:


> That's what I like, a nice straight forward answer!
> 
> Thanks


he's prob a lawyer

they always say..................''on the other hand''

WELCOME TO THE FORUM ...............from wet, windy, cold, dark SW Scotland


----------

